# how to install a block heater on a mk4 2.0L?



## 97trekgolf (Sep 19, 2006)

wanna install a block heater but not sure where the frost plug is on the 2.0L?


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: how to install a block heater on a mk4 2.0L? (97trekgolf)*

What about the membrane heaters that attach to the oil pan - may be even better and surely easier.


----------



## 97trekgolf (Sep 19, 2006)

never heard of that where would i be able to get one? and what this thing sits on the oil pan?


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (97trekgolf)*

trek you may want to contact Terry Frost at frostheater.com he specialises in TDI engine heaters but he may be able to help you with one for your 2.0.


----------

